#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Bali pix Dec 2013

## katie23

Hi there! I went to Bali for a short trip late December.  I badly needed a spa session, since I was so stressed by year-end, so I had prebooked a session at Bali Green Spa along Sunset Road. They had hotel pick-up, and it was a 2.5 hour session for 28 USD. Very satisfied, money well spent! 



doesn't look much on the outside, but great on the inside

----------


## Bettyboo

Nice start, keep the pics coming...  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

the spa receptionist (forgot her name); the open hut behind her is the waiting area



the interior of the huts looked like this

----------


## katie23

After the spa session, I was hungry already, and I asked the spa driver to drop me off somewhere I could get food. He suggested Double Six beach since it was near my place.  I was lucky to get a great sunset.  :Smile: 



And saw some random beach babes!  :Wink:   (for the guys on here)



another sunset pic 



Btw, pics aren't high quality since I used a phone camera, and I don't take artsy fartsy pics. I'm a simple point and shoot girl.  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Well done Katie. Your persistence obviously paid off.

----------


## katie23

^ Thanks! As they say, practice makes perfect!  :Razz: 

@bettyboo - will post some more then I'm off for my beauty sleep  :Smile: 

Some random street pics... Jalan Raya Seminyak

----------


## katie23

I was walking along Seminyak road when I saw this...

for those who want to have their hairy bits waxed...



after waxing, you'll be as smooth as this...

----------


## Bettyboo

^Would a _bikini integral_ be what we know as a_ Brazilian_?




> will post some more then I'm off for my beauty sleep


We all love a photothread here on TD.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> ^Would a bikini integral be what we know as a Brazilian?





> We all love a photothread here on TD.


'

We sure do !

----------


## Cujo

See, that's why we don't understand women.
How can we be expected to understand people who are afraid of spiders, but will pour hot wax on their leg (or bikini line, yikes!) and have the hairs yanked out by the roots.

----------


## ossierob

those phone quality pics seem to cut the mustard' as I think they come up very well

----------


## MissTraveller

> See, that's why we don't understand women.
> How can we be expected to understand people who are afraid of spiders, but will pour hot wax on their leg (or bikini line, yikes!) and have the hairs yanked out by the roots


Men wax too hunny.. 

I love the pix and hope to get to Bali someday..love the whole spa thing and the waxing place looks awesome with great prices. I'd do the brazilian for sure.

----------


## kingwilly

> and hope to get to Bali someday


Right. BaliBound then? 




> and the waxing place looks awesome with great prices.


Would you pay $90 for a bikini wax then ?

Or do you know the conversion ?

----------


## MissTraveller

> Right. BaliBound then?


No, hopefully HK bound. 





> Would you pay $90 for a bikini wax then ?
> 
> Or do you know the conversion ?


I thought it was in IDR which equals close to $10 dollars which is pretty cheap. It is about $30 dollars here.

----------


## kingwilly

> I thought it was in IDR which equals close to $10 dollars which is pretty cheap.


Yeah, it is.

----------


## danno5

Katie,

See you figured out the picture posting! Looks like a nice trip. Enjoy the spa/massages in Thailand when you travel there!

----------


## katie23

TGIF! I'm glad the workweek is over.  :Very Happy:  I need to attend a seminar tomorrow (for my continuing education as a professional, ha!) but that's ok, since it's in Manila and I'll go to a mall afterwards.  I like Manila in small doses only, and usually for its big malls.  :Very Happy:  

@danno: Yep, I finally figured it out. Cheers! I don't know if I'll have a massage in Thailand. I've been there twice already, and for both times, didn't get a massage, as sightseeing was my priority. But then they were both short trips. Maybe for this trip, since it will be longer, I'll get tired of sightseeing and just chill and have a massage one of those days.  By the time I've finished this trip, I'll have done all the 10 SEA countries.   I want to do this backpacking trip while I'm still young and energetic.  :Very Happy: 

@kingwilly: Some places in Bali were cheap, some were expensive. Depends on your activities and what you eat, where you stay - just like in any place. Same-same, I guess.  :Smile: 

@Miss Traveller: I hope you do make it to Bali. It's a beautiful place, and there were lots of tourists when I went there, since it was the Christmas holidays.  HK is much more pricey than Bali, but I hope you enjoy it too.  I found it too congested and pricey, but enjoyed the view & hike to the big Buddha place in Lantau island.  From HK, you can go on a day trip to Macau. I liked the old part of the city more than the new part, which was the hotels & casinos. 

@ossierob: I think my phone cam is 5 MP. I resized the pics before uploading to photobucket; easier upload since my net is &*@#%^&...

@koojo: Re: waxing - all in the name of beauty, I guess. lol I'm lucky that I don't have to wax or shave my legs since I'm Asian and not very hairy. As to my other bits... well, suffice to say I didn't go to that waxing place! 

@bettyboo: I'll try to post interesting pics and not just the touristy stuff.  But then I was there for 3 days only and did mostly touristy things - spa, temples, monkey forest, mall and beach.

----------


## katie23

So far all of my trips have been backpacking trips and I stay in hostels or guesthouses.  For this time, I stayed at M Hostel in Seminyak, which is near Bintang Supermart (lots of cheap Bintang beer there, lol). For a lone female traveller, it was very nicely situated - fairly central, lots of shops and cheap eateries (warung), but not as busy as Kuta. 

So here's M Hostel. It's owned by an Italian guy. From the main street, you have to go inside the pharmacy to get to the place. There's another entrance from a back street, and that entrance is across some private apartments for rent.

----------


## katie23

More hostel pics



hostel breakfast


breakfast crowd (that's my plate near the corner)


there's an area where you can chill


TV and computer room (3 desktop PCs for free use, free wifi too)


tips from fellow guests

----------


## katie23

M Hostel's back gate was across these apartments for rent.  
drupadistudioapartments dot com
It's beside Bonsai Villas, some Japanese-themed apartments, but based on their website, the two places belong to the same owner.

----------


## katie23

Bintang Supermart, home of cheap Bintang beers

----------


## katie23

more Seminyak street shots





this tiger looked fierce



but these guards looked downright scary



upon close inspection, I think their pose was a bit... gay..  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Bintang Supermart, home of cheap Bintang beers


So they sell Bintang there, at the same price as every other store. Star beer.  Nice pics.

----------


## kingwilly

bvilla Bali, Indonesia here's where i like to stay in Bali.

----------


## Takeovers

> I need to attend a seminar tomorrow (for my continuing education as a professional, ha!) but that's ok, since it's in Manila and I'll go to a mall afterwards. I like Manila in small doses only, and usually for its big malls.


Go to the Mall Of Asia. It has nice architecture, really different to the usual shoe box design. Part of it is open to the sky and still has aircon. Enough natural light to have plants growing there. Even the ice skating rink is partly open.

----------


## katie23

> Go to the Mall Of Asia. It has nice architecture, really different to the usual shoe box design. Part of it is open to the sky and still has aircon. Enough natural light to have plants growing there. Even the ice skating rink is partly open.


I've been to MOA several times, and yes, it's a very nice mall, with a wide airy feel. Not cramped like the other malls. However, I went to Robinson's Ermita instead, as MOA was too far off and Ermita was along the way. Saw a lot of clothes and shoes! haha... but didn't buy any of those stuff, I have lots of shoes already! lol And I'm saving up for my backpacking trip, so priorities, priorities  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

> So they sell Bintang there, at the same price as every other store. Star beer.  Nice pics.


I tried the "light" version of Bintang beer, it was nice. It wasn't too bitter, which was good for me!

----------


## katie23

> bvilla Bali, Indonesia here's where i like to stay in Bali.


That looks nice. The hostel was also near Bali Yarravillas. It was mostly private villas at the back of the hostel.

----------


## katie23

Temple tours

Gunung Kawi in Takpaksiring. It was past lunchtime when I visited this place. I travelled alone to Bali, but met another Filipina who also stayed in the same hostel.  We befriended each other and the next day, we travelled together and shared the taxi which we hired for the day (which was nice because we got to split the cost!).  :Smile:  Also, I had someone to take my pics, and vice versa. lol

Sign along the highway


Guard along the road to the temple

----------


## katie23

Souvenir shops along the way to the temple ruins


More souvenir shops once you've reached the entrance... there's an entrance fee (15,000 IDR, I think).  Before you enter the complex, you'll be asked to wear a sarong - you can bring one or buy from the shops, but you can also borrow a sarong from the ticket-sellers for a small donation.  There are 100+ steps going down to the ruins, so be prepared for a hike. 

Those brown round thingies with holes in them are carved from coconut shells, they said - very nice.

----------


## katie23

When we reached the temple ruins downstairs, some areas were under renovation

----------


## katie23

In front of the temple (2nd pic of previous post), they have a place where the locals put offerings.



Sorry for the black box, I had to crop out the face of my friend. 

other Gunung Kawi pics


Sorry again for the black blurbs, as you can see I'm very curvy.  :Razz:  



I wasn't a member of TD yet when I took this trip, so I didn't take pics with the intention of posting them in a forum, so some pics aren't anonymous in nature, but with a bit of me in them.

----------


## katie23

On the way down (and back up), you'll pass some ricefields. 


I think it's the same dog...

----------


## kingwilly

> Sorry again for the black blurbs, as you can see I'm very curvy.  
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't a member of TD yet when I took this trip, so I didn't take pics with the intention of posting them in a forum, so some pics aren't anonymous in nature, but with a bit of me in them.


we like curves.  :Very Happy:

----------


## boatboy

> bvilla Bali, Indonesia here's where i like to stay in Bali.


Nice place but $235 a night for a 1 bedroom pool villa?
I am staying here in Sanur.
A new 1 bedroom private pool villa for $80
Smart Comfort » Sanur Batu Jimbar

----------


## kingwilly

3 bedroom mate. And it's in Seminyak, not Sanur.

----------


## boatboy

> 3 bedroom mate.


So $365/night




> And it's in Seminyak, not Sanur.


Yep

----------


## MissTraveller

> @Miss Traveller: I hope you do make it to Bali. It's a beautiful place, and there were lots of tourists when I went there, since it was the Christmas holidays. HK is much more pricey than Bali, but I hope you enjoy it too. I found it too congested and pricey, but enjoyed the view & hike to the big Buddha place in Lantau island. From HK, you can go on a day trip to Macau. I liked the old part of the city more than the new part, which was the hotels & casinos.


Thanks and nice pics again. Did you ever make it to Ubud?

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> 3 bedroom mate.
> 
> 
> So $365/night
> 
> 
> ...



Correct, or $121.50 per night per room.

----------


## katie23

> Originally Posted by boatboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kingwilly
> ...


Right. KW does his maths nicely.  :Smile:  If one was travelling with a big group, or a big family, I guess that place (KW's) would be great. 

I didn't go to Sanur or Nusa Dua, but when I was checking out places online, they both seemed too far away from everything.  An Aussie friend advised me not to choose Kuta, since it was so busy and there were some places not safe for girls.  So I chose Seminyak, which was relatively near the airport and fairly central, but not too crowded.  From what I've seen, I made a good choice.  :Smile: 

If anyone's interested, in the Drupadi Studio Apartment, one studio-type unit (with shared pool) costs 49 USD/night during off-peak season - those apartments were behind the hostel I stayed in.  There was also another hotel, Seminyak Boutique Hotel (not sure of the name) near the beach, which looked nice on the outside and had live music (acoustic) at night. I don't know the rates for that hotel, but if you want to be near the beach in Seminyak, then that hotel is a good location.

----------


## katie23

> Thanks and nice pics again. Did you ever make it to Ubud?


I went to the Monkey Forest, which is in Ubud; didn't go to the other temples or sites there, since other sites were on the agenda. On the way to Gunung Kawi, the taxi passed by Goa Gajah (Elephant Cave), which is still in Ubud, I think. Tirtha Empul is ~15 min away from Gunung Kawi, so you can combine the two (TE & GK).

----------


## katie23

More pics..

Passed by a temple, Pura Desa Batuan, on the way to Ubud and the Monkey Forest; didn't enter, just took pics outside.



tourists getting "saronged"

----------


## katie23

Our taxi had a little mishap, so we had to do a pit stop at a gas station. That's Mr. Adi, the driver.  



Monkey Forest - we arrived ~10:30 am, which was nice, because it was monkey feeding time. 
At the entrance, they sell bananas (for monkey feeding).  Entrance fee: 20,000 Rp

----------


## kingwilly

Good stuff, ive been there also, nice and cool.

----------


## katie23

Mama monkey and kids; it was great to see the monkeys in their habitat. 
Mama was so protective of her kids.


This one had an itch that needed scratching  :Very Happy: 


Cremation temple - no idea if it's for humans or the monkeys


Scary looking dragon bridge

----------


## katie23

waste segregation in Monkey Forest


I wonder what they were doing that they were turned into stone?  :Razz:

----------


## kingwilly

Ya gotta be carefl of dem monkeys, i got bit once.

----------


## katie23

> Ya gotta be carefl of dem monkeys, i got bit once.


Yeah, before I left for my vacation, I read blogs and reviews about the places that I wanted to go to.  There were some reports of being bitten by the monkeys. So when I was there, I didn't go near them, and didn't attempt to feed them.  One of the other tourists offered a monkey a banana, but she was also holding a chocolate bar.  The monkey got the chocolate bar and ran away with it (ignored the banana). Choosy little monkey!  :Razz: 

So did you have tetanus shots (or other injection) afterwards?

----------


## kingwilly

Nah, it didnt break the skin, but given i had my 5 year kld son with me i was not real happy.

----------


## marjorie

Ubud is one of the best places in the wrold to hang out - thanks for posting

----------


## katie23

@marjorie - thanks for checking out my pics. Glad you liked. I wasn't able to stay long in Ubud, wasn't enough time.  Maybe next visit....

----------


## katie23

Question to the Bali experts:  Are there girlie bars in Bali? If yes, where are they located? I'm trying to help out a farang friend who's interested in visiting Bali.  I showed him the Sanur link (thanks boatboy!) and he might check it out.  I didn't recommend KW's resort since it was too pricey; nice, but pricey...

@Boatboy, are there restos and shops near that resort? 

Does anyone have a recommendation for resorts/hotels in the Gili Islands and in Lombok? Price range maybe 60-100 USD/night.  Are the Gili islands and Lombok worth visiting/recommending? 

Thanks a bunch.  :Smile:   I'll upload more pics when my net is better.  It's a holiday here today - happy Chinese New Year! 

(or Lunar New Year, if you want to be particular)

----------


## November Rain

> Ya gotta be carefl of dem monkeys, i got bit once.


And mutated into the King of the species.




Nice thread, Katie. Well done on mastering the pics  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^ Thanks NR! Yeah, I finally got the pics to load. After much frustration!  :Very Happy:  

Am sitting here sipping ginger tea (for my bad throat) while waiting for my pix to load in photobucket.  Slow net... sigh...  

This cold, tropical winter is not good to tropical bones like mine... I'm getting sniffly nose and bad throat.. oh well..

----------


## katie23

While on the road to Tampak Siring from Ubud, the hired taxi passed by the Sukarno Center.  It's a museum (I think) about Pres. Sukarno.  It looked interesting, so I stopped by to take a few pics of the exterior.  



Note the statues beside the frangipani trees on the left side


Close up of one of those statues
The lady on the statue looks like she got waxed in the waxing place earlier  :Very Happy:

----------


## katie23

more pics of the Sukarno Center


We are number 1!

----------


## katie23

I almost forgot these pics. They were taken as my new friend and I walked back up the road from Gunung Kawi.  I had been sales-talked into buying some sarongs (I thought they would be nice presents, hehe), and I saw these two doing their stuff, and I asked permission to take their photos.

A girl, maybe 10-12 years old, crocheting.  


A local lady dressing up wooden birds


Both very talented people.  :Smile:

----------


## MissTraveller

Nice pics Katie, keep them coming.

----------


## upupandaway

I loved to eat art the little cafe in front of Bintang and judt watch life go by.

----------


## katie23

@MissT - thanks for the encouragement!

@upupandaway - was that Seminyak cafe (in the pic) or the one on the left of the supermarket? I remember there was a small, shoebox sized cafe, near a travel agency kiosk, but I didn't take pics of it.. sigh...

Okay, after Gunung Kawi, next stop was Pura Tirtha Empul, the holy spring. 


If I knew that I would later be posting this in a forum, I would've had a manicure  :Razz:  

I liked seeing people in their native costumes  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Tourists getting "saronged"


Sweep, sweep, sweep... 

they were all supposed to be near each other, when the guy on the rightmost moved and destroyed the symmetry  :Sad:   :Razz: 

Since it was during the holidays, there were loads of tourists, especially Aussies - I could hear the accent everywhere  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

> especially Aussies - I could hear the accent everywhere


They are dreadfully loud, aren't they?  :Aussie: 

Considering you didn't know you'd make a thread out of this, you've taken loads of good pics, Katie. I'm dreadful, I now take pics specifically for the thread, or I'd end up with just half a dozen per trip  :Sad:

----------


## katie23

There's an area where they sell stuff for offering to their gods


The pool/spring was crowded that day

----------


## katie23

> Originally Posted by katie23
> 
> especially Aussies - I could hear the accent everywhere
> 
> 
> They are dreadfully loud, aren't they? 
> 
> Considering you didn't know you'd make a thread out of this, you've taken loads of good pics, Katie. I'm dreadful, I now take pics specifically for the thread, or I'd end up with just half a dozen per trip


Lol, yeah, they can be loud. But they're generally nice (at least the ones I've met).  One Aussie woman even gave me toilet paper in the mall loo!  :Very Happy:  My own supply was gone, and you know that girls need TP always.  :Very Happy: 

Yeah, sometimes I get camera fatigue - when I don't want to take pics and just walk and enjoy the view (that was during the 3rd day). However, for this trip, I took quite a bit since I knew that my sister would want to see the places where I've been.  She doesn't get to travel much (kids, finances, etc).  So these pics, I took them for my family, not really for myself (if that makes sense).  These pics were taken during the 2nd day, which was temple day. The 3rd day was mall & beach day, and I was camera-weary by then, so mostly I just enjoyed the sun & sea.   :Smile:

----------


## katie23

People praying

these people were praying beside the pool

These people prayed in an enclosed area where tourists weren't allowed


Some signs

----------


## katie23

This was one of the "gates" of that enclosed area where people prayed


more tourists


courtyard behind the hot spring


the guardian of the jackfruit  :Razz: 


there's a fish pond towards the exit of the temple complex


At the exit part of the complex, there are lots of stalls selling touristy stuff - cheaper than those I've surveyed in Kuta, Seminyak or other temples & kiosks.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Last stop for the day - Rice Terraces (in Tegalalang, I think?)

The white dots on the far end of the terraces are people doing a walking tour of the terraces.  My friend and I didn't do this walk anymore since we were tired and we knew that it would get dark soon, as it was past 6pm already.



If you're hungry after your terrace walk, you can eat at this warung.

----------


## katie23

Tirtha Empul is 10-15 away by car from Gunung Kawi.  As we were going to TE, some farangs were flagging our taxi. They thought the taxi was empty since my friend and I were both at the back.  I didn't know if our driver was tempted to ditch us, so I asked him, "Who do you want to have (in your taxi), an old man or two pretty girls?"  The driver, who was a young guy, (20+), just smiled.  :Smile:  

Or maybe he didn't ditch us because we hadn't paid him yet.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## November Rain

> Question to the Bali experts: Are there girlie bars in Bali? If yes, where are they located? I'm trying to help out a farang friend who's interested in visiting Bali. I showed him the Sanur link (thanks boatboy!) and he might check it out. I didn't recommend KW's resort since it was too pricey; nice, but pricey...


I've never been to Bali, but KW asked me to pass this onto you (as he's in TD jail, he can't PM or add to threads outside the DH). The words are his:
"There's nothing like you find in pattaya or phuket, but plenty of working girls and normal girls looking for a drink and/or company in most bars and nightclubs in kuta..."

He reckons your friend could work out the rest for himself  :Smile:

----------


## dirk diggler

Nice thread and pics Katie, and welcome to Teakdoor.

I arrived in Bali right after the bombs in 2005 so the embassy scared us into changing our plans to stay in Kuta. We went to Nusa Dua which was nice, but a friend's parents threw some money at the inconvenience and booked us into the Grand Mirage resort. A bit posh for us 3 travelling 22 year old lads and we were getting ripped off by taxi drivers simply because of where we were staying so we moved to a nice wee villa in Seminyak, which was nice and closer to the party in Kuta.

We did plenty tourist things during our 2 weeks there over Christmas but I think the most fun was going to the Bounty Ship and getting completely fucked up on Jungle Juice. It's only alcohol, but there's something about it.

Did you find the time to sample this delight?  :Very Happy:

----------


## briansk

miss Bali so bad after seeing these pics

----------


## katie23

@NR - thanks for relaying the info from KW.  I've passed the message to my friend.  I'm sure he'll find his way.  :Very Happy: 

@KW - if you're reading this, thanks for the tip!

btw - why is KW in "jail" and what is the DH? 

@Dirk Diggler - thanks for the welcome! I passed by the bombing memorial in Legian, on the way to Kuta, but haven't posted pics of that yet.  Re: Bounty Ship, wazzat? Is that a resto or a bar? I passed by Sky Garden (it was a resto-bar, I think) in Legian, but it was daytime and not much people around. I did see a mini-van (or pick-up truck?) carrying midget wrestlers.  They were going around and advertising the wrestling match on New Year's eve, I think.  That was fun - I waved at them and they waved back, lol. Re: Jungle Juice, nope, didn't try that.  Didn't go out much at night and wasn't into bars and alcohol.  I think those days are past for me.  :Smile:   I did try a Bintang beer light - for the memories.  :Wink: 

@briansk - yes, Bali makes one nostalginc. It's definitely one of those places that I'd like to visit again. I just saw the tip of the iceberg, being there for so short a time...

----------


## katie23

Some random pics...

This was my dinner for my last night in Bali. I didn't feel like going out and eating a heavy dinner, so I just picked some stuff at the supermart. Tried Bintang beer - the zero version.  Fruits, oatmeal cookies, and Bintang beer - a weird combo, I know.  :Razz: 


The morning after... some peeps at the hostel had a party the night before


Some Christmas spirit at the hostel


Cheap eating options nearby...

sorry for the fuzzy pics - last 3 were taken early morning and my wits weren't 100% yet... had to wake up for the early flight

----------


## katie23

In memoriam... the bomb memorial in Legian

----------


## November Rain

> btw - why is KW in "jail" and what is the DH?


DH is Dog House - TD jail. It's part of the forum near TD lounge. It's the only place TD jailees are allowed to post and they only get 5 posts per day. KW was jailed for stalking.

Back to your Bali thread....

----------


## katie23

Back to the thread...

Day 3 of the vacation was mall & beach day. My new friend and I walked from Seminyak to Kuta, and stopped by the bomb memorial in Legian to take a few pics. I think the walk took more than 1 hour, since it was a leisurely stroll and we had some rest stops. According to a local guy that I talked to on the beach, that walk was 3 km - no wonder we felt tired afterwards! 

Here's a small temple that we saw along the road in Legian - Pura Desa Adat Legian.

----------


## katie23

Some souvenir shops on the way to Kuta beach


I don't know if "Magic Mushroom" is the name of the store or they're selling mushrooms, or both...


Anyone care for some shoes? 

shoes from Matahari mall - I didn't buy there, but my friend did. I was just glad for the a/c.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> According to a local guy that I talked to on the beach, that walk was 3 km - no wonder we felt tired afterwards!


Do you really think a one hour walk is a long way? Were you really tired? Nice pictures though. Did you get up to the cool air of Kintamani, or Bedugal?

----------


## kingwilly

> I don't know if "Magic Mushroom" is the name of the store or they're selling mushrooms, or both...


Probably selling them.

----------


## katie23

> Do you really think a one hour walk is a long way? Were you really tired? Nice pictures though. Did you get up to the cool air of Kintamani, or Bedugal?


It was one hour, or a bit more, and it was noon or 1-ish already. Not really tired, but it was hot. I was glad for the a/c when we reached Kuta and the malls. My friend has asthma, so we had to go a bit slowly. We didn't go to the mountains - the highest place that I reached there was Tegalalang when we took pics of the rice terraces. I was there for 4 days only (3 days actually, since 4th day was flight back), so it was a short trip. If there is a next time, I'll plan to visit longer.

I'm generally fit, but I'm trying to get fitter because I'll be doing a mountain climb in April with some colleagues, so need to get back in shape!

----------


## katie23

Some of the food and the places where I ate them.  I'm a backpacker, SE Asian, and it was a budget trip, so I didn't eat at posh restos. 

Warung Murah in Seminyak - it was near my hostel, ~5-10 min walk, and they had lots of food choices. Saw many farangs there too.






sorry for the blurry pics - this was taken at night and my phone doesn't take good nighttime pics. I ate tuna curry, tofu, shrimps, spinach, purple rice. That, plus the fruit tea, costed 30,000 IDR.

----------


## katie23

More food pics.


fish, chicken, sayote (root veggie), kangkong (leafy veggie), tempeh (made from soybeans), white rice

Tehbotol = tea in a bottle


Ate at this place - Warung Jawa in Seminyak

----------


## katie23

> Probably selling them.


Yeah, maybe, I didn't ask.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Chicken noodle soup - I think they used "native chicken" (not the white leghorns) and it seemed more tasty. 


This was my fave meal: shrimps, curried tofu, beans + sprouts, tempeh, sambal (tomato-chili paste), for 30K IDR, I think.


Ate the above meal in one of these "warung" along Kuta beach.

----------


## katie23

Finally reached Kuta beach!  Temple along the beach

----------


## kingwilly

I love the local chicken, called ayam kampung, it is about 100x times more delicious than western style chicken.

are you still there? Try Made's Warung; they are excellent and do very good pork satay.

----------


## aging one

> Saw many farangs there too.


You are the first Asian other than a Thai that I have heard use the word. So lovely being back in Bali 3 years ago and not hearing that word.. Not once.

The food looks nice. We always eat a local meal at midday.

----------


## katie23

My friend bought these flip-flops at a roadside souvenir shop


I didn't buy one, as I had brought my own flip-flops. I'm the one in pink.  :Razz: 


Kuta beach. Didn't take many pics, since it was crowded, and soooo dirty! Everytime the wave would come, it would bring a load of rubbish. There were loads of plastic trash on the beach too.  :Sad:  Some of us beachgoers collected trash (we held large plastic bags) while playing with the waves. 

I wasn't able to go to Uluwatu or Padang-Padang, which are said to have nice beaches. Maybe next time...

Sunset pic

It was cloudy, so no pinky sunset.

----------


## katie23

> You are the first Asian other than a Thai that I have heard use the word. So lovely being back in Bali 3 years ago and not hearing that word.. Not once.
> 
> The food looks nice. We always eat a local meal at midday.


I only knew about the word "farang" here on TD. We use a different word for white foreigners. I just use it on this forum, since I know that it will be universally understood.  Is it a deregatory term? Are you guys insulted or hurt when you hear it? Just curious...

----------


## katie23

> I love the local chicken, called ayam kampung, it is about 100x times more delicious than western style chicken.
> 
> are you still there? Try Made's Warung; they are excellent and do very good pork satay.


In Malaysia (Sabah), I ate nasi ayam (chicken rice) often. But I think they used the white leghorns and not the local ones. I'm not in Bali anymore - just took a short vacation there last Christmas break. I'm back working; and planning + saving for my next backpacking trip.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

I accept it here in Thailand, but that is as far as it goes. My own daughters who look more western than Thai hate the word as well, as they are proud of their mom, the fact they are Thai and speak Thai perfectly as well. They hear it all as the Thais dont think they would speak Thai looking at them. 

They will go to university in America in about 19 months, and they finally answered their mom to this question?. When you graduate what job do you think you will do when you come back to Thailand? " We dont have  a plan to come back," was the answer.  Then they individually explained that they prefer to live where they are known by their names, not the word farung.

Not at all angry Katie and I appreciate the thread. I may even throw up some from the cool areas if you didnt go. Bali is so diverse, in that it has the tropics of the beach, the almost Chaing Mai weather in Ubud, but then two separate mountains areas that are cool, and I mean cool. :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by katie23
> 
>  Saw many farangs there too.
> 
> 
> You are the first Asian other than a Thai that I have heard use the word. So lovely being back in Bali 3 years ago and not hearing that word.. Not once.
> 
> The food looks nice. We always eat a local meal at midday.


probably because most Balinese do not speak Thai  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




Betchya they all called our Mista, mista or _bule_

----------


## kingwilly

> I accept it here in Thailand, but that is as far as it goes. My own daughters who look more western than Thai hate the word as well, as they are proud of their mom, the fact they are Thai and speak Thai perfectly as well. They hear it all as the Thais dont think they would speak Thai looking at them. 
> 
> They will go to university in America in about 19 months, and they finally answered their mom to this question?. When you graduate what job do you think you will do when you come back to Thailand? " We dont have  a plan to come back," was the answer.  Then they individually explained that they prefer to live where they are known by their names, not the word farung


Hate to be the one to break it to you, but they'll more than likely get called 'Chinks' over there...

----------


## katie23

@ AO, yeah, sure, you could put your pics here, or in another thread if you wish.  :Smile:  Since I stayed in Bali for so short a time, I know that I only saw the surface. There are many temples that were on my wishlist that I wasn't able to visit due to lack of time, e.g. the water temple. I saw pics from Terry's thread too, and since he went to the non-touristy parts, his thread showed a different view of Bali. My second day there was temple day, and it was a hectic one, so we decided to take it easy on the 3rd day and just made it a mall+beach day. 

Re: farang & half-breeds, I think half-breeds are called "luk kreung" in Thailand? From my readings here in TD, I think white half-breeds are not much accepted there? In the Phils, it's different. Many half-breeds become celebrities (models, actors, etc) because of their looks. Maybe it's because of having been colonized by the Spaniards, then the Americans.  There's this "white is beautiful" mentality, thus the abundance of whitening soaps and products. 

I'm a half-breed too, but asian-asian, so I can look local in any SEA country. And get a lot of discounts from souvenir stalls!  :Smile:  I didn't get discriminated in school, because I looked "native". Sadly, I was never approached to be a model/actress by a talent scout, because I don't look Caucasian. haha! Good thing I have my brains.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aging one

> Hate to be the one to break it to you, but they'll more than likely get called 'Chinks' over there...


Dont think so willy. Has never been mentioned before. Plus we are not talking about where you come from.

They will most likely be in the SF Bay area, or Boston. Their SAT scores went very well for on their first try. Enough for a good chance at the 3 major universities located in those areas.

----------


## terry57

> Warung Murah in Seminyak .


Yes, Warang Murah on Double Six Street.  I eat here at least once a day,  its an institution in Bali, one of the original Warangs in this part of town. Been going forever. My hotel is directly opposite , all ways stay in this Street. 

I'll be spending two months in Bali this year escaping the madness of Thailand's hot season. Arrive in April and back to Bangkok in June when it starts to rain. 

Regards the shit and rubbish on Kuta beach. Unfortunately you are in Bali at the tail end of the monsoon,  its like this every year, its just the tides and everything is blowing on shore.

Come April the wind swing to off shore and Kuta Beach is rubbish free once again. 

Way it is.

----------


## aging one

> Arrive in April and back to Bangkok in June when it starts to rain.


You bastard!!! :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Hate to be the one to break it to you, but they'll more than likely get called 'Chinks' over there...


I don't know about that Willy, There have been tourists going to Bali for so long that the present generation seem to accept multiculturalism as a given .

I mean there are so many different looking faces over there that its impossible to call out one Nationality without firstly listening to how they speak. 

I mean some one with half a brain would never call an Asian looking girl a " Chink "  as she could very well have been born in Ireland and speaks with an Australian accent. 

These days every Nationality under the sun can be found in Bali.

----------


## katie23

@Terry, thanks for gracing my thread!  :Smile:  I liked your Bali thread and the KL one. I've been to KL, but not to all places that you went to, so it brought back nice memories and I saw new stuff too. Re: Willy's comment, I think he was referring to the probability of AO's kids being called "chinks" in the US (SF or Boston), and not in Bali.

----------


## terry57

^

Whatever, 


Bali, America, Australia, Afghanistan or Tim Buk Too.

Calling out an Asian looking person as a " Chink " is simply retarded and showing a persons true intelligence which I must say they posses none. 

Nice thread by the way,

Carry on.

----------


## kingwilly

> Warang Murah


Which literally means cheap shop.



> Regards the shit and rubbish on Kuta beach. Unfortunately you are in Bali at the tail end of the monsoon, its like this every year, its just the tides and everything is blowing on shore.


And the fact that the rubbish gets dumped in the ocean in the first place.





> Calling out an Asian looking person as a " Chink " is simply retarded and showing a persons true intelligence which I must say they posses none.


I totally agree, but I have heard it many times in Australia, and if the Americans on TD are a cross section of society there, then for sure it will be used over there as an insult too.

----------


## terry57

^

Willy my friend, you do seem to have a perchance for stating the bleeding obvious.

Now you are slating the Americans for being Racist ???  Whatever.

Anyway, regards people throwing shite into the oceans and it being washed up on shore in the Monsoon Season. 

I could take you to places in Thailand that would make your head spin considering the amount of crap that gets washed up in the Monsoon.

Kuta beach in December, January and Febuary is a friggin rubbish tip and the flotsam is frightenning.  

On the other hand Sanur on the other side is spotless as its off shore.

Way it is regards the Season Innit. 

Jesus Willy, you know this stuff already EH.

----------


## kingwilly

> Way it is


Yes, but it does not have to be.

----------


## aging one

> I totally agree, but I have heard it many times in Australia, and if the Americans on TD are a cross section of society there, then for sure it will be used over there as an insult too.


I went to Jr. High, High School, and university in America, then farted around for a few years. I never heard, Jap, or Chink, I did hear Gook from GI's that had come back from Viet Nam. I also had quite a few friends that were American to me. When I think about it they were Chinese and Japanese , adopted Korean kids as well. I think we grew up quite different Willy.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> Way it is
> 
> 
> Yes, but it does not have to be.




Of course it does not have to be this way Willy.

When you actually solve the worlds problem of underpaid fisherman and tourists who don't give a toss you may well have the answer.  

In the real world Monsoon season will always bring a world of problems for the beaches world over. 

Besides that lot,   Kuta Beach between April and November is Brilliant.

Ive been to many fantastic beaches,  when the season is on Kuta is hard to beat.

Throw in the great surf and its blinding. The Eye candy is world class as well so its all good innit. .

Add the brilliant Balinese people and one cant go wrong. 

The people that say Bali is shit are usually the tossers that don't get out of Kuta and I know you will agree with me on that point.

----------


## bobo746

Sorry iooked at that quick on my fone thought it said ball pics. Back to u

----------


## katie23

^Right.  :Smile:  Back to the Balls, er, Bali pics.  :Very Happy: 

Here's another beach pic. You can see the rubbish on the beach, and the tourists on the far right. Sorry for the bad photoshop job. I don't feel like exposing my curves at the beach.  :Very Happy: 


As what Terry said - I saw Kuta beach at an unfortunate time, when the waves bring in the trash.  Quite disappointing, as I was expecting some nice sun & sand. I have this memory of swimming with the plastic trash, and a very dirty beach. But I know that there are nicer beaches in Bali, I just didn't get to see them. The temples, the atmosphere, the people - all were great. I'd like to return someday and see more of the island...

Anyhoo, the next few photos are from my friend's camera. I was a bit camera-weary already, and she took more pics of the beach than I did.  There were some peeps flying kites....


More beachbums, and some eyecandy for the guys  :Wink:

----------


## katie23

More random pics from friend's cam. 

Bintang Supermart, where I bought my beer and some foodstuff as souvenirs for family. 


The Bali bomb memorial. There's a little fountain on the premises. 


I was surprised that the number of Australians surpassed the # of Indonesians who died during the bombing. 
Aussies = 88, Indonesians = 38, British = 23. RIP...

----------


## pasko

I too visited the bomb memorial...may they all R.I.P.

----------


## katie23

@pasko - Thanks for the bump!  :Smile:  Yeah, it was a bit sobering to visit the memorial. A friend said that a team of Aussie football players were there during the blast. One of them (forgot the name) recovered and went back to playing, but had to retire because of the damage from his injuries. Maybe one of the Aussies here would know his name...

----------


## Looper

You look like the semi-transparent 'Predator' alien Katie... scary!



Bali is great. Look forward to going back some day.

----------


## katie23

@Looper - yeah, I can be dark & curvy, or transparent & mysterious.  :Wink:  

I'd like to go back to Bali when it's not monsoon season & the beach isn't full of trash... I didn't know about the rubbish, so next time, I'll plan a visit accordingly. Cheers!

----------

